# Mystery German WW2 Seaplane video



## Royzee617 (Apr 8, 2005)

I was watching this doc on Wings the other day and while they were going on about the Catalina, the mystery seaplane in this clip came into view.... I suspect the people who made the prog thought it was a PBY.... easily done considering the high monoplane stuck on a boat configuration... except for the single engine and iron crosses etc.
Over to you viewers... what do you think?


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 8, 2005)

Oops - it has two engines but in back to back config.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 8, 2005)

I believe thats a Dornier Do-18.


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 8, 2005)

A quick look at Google image search and I reckon you are right! Thanks.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 8, 2005)

Welcome 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 9, 2005)

wow CC you're full of suprises..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 9, 2005)

Nope, I just have a fairly wide range of Aircraft Identification knowledge  (Could be all those hours I spend just saving pics of planes to my computer...)


----------



## Chocks away! (Aug 13, 2005)

Hehe same here


----------



## CORS (Apr 4, 2007)

Well Im a couple of years behind but anyways, yes that is a Dornier Do-18

Here is a link to a good pic of it and specs.

Do-18 Patrol and Reconnaissance Flying boat Dornier - Luftwaffe


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 10, 2007)

Better late than never!


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Apr 15, 2007)

It's a Do-18.


----------



## machine shop tom (Apr 15, 2007)

I think the Do-18 is almost as attractive as the PBY. BTW, it's funny how the video talks about how the Royal Navy got 650 deliveries of the PLANE IN THE VIDEO?? Betcha THEY were surprised when the Dorniers showed up!!

I love TV goofs.

tom


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 16, 2007)

The Do-18 almost as attractive and the Do-24 is more attractive.


----------



## Smokey (Apr 16, 2007)

Also the Dornier Do 26






















Dornier Do 26 by Bryan "Tuck" Tucker (Mach 2 1/72)


----------



## maxmwill (Nov 26, 2020)

Royzee617 said:


> I was watching this doc on Wings the other day and while they were going on about the Catalina, the mystery seaplane in this clip came into view.... I suspect the people who made the prog thought it was a PBY.... easily done considering the high monoplane stuck on a boat configuration... except for the single engine and iron crosses etc.
> Over to you viewers... what do you think?


 I think that is a Do-26, with two tractor and two pusher, with the aft engines tilting up 10 degrees to keep the props from hitting spray from the water


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 26, 2020)

Thank God! Thirteen years of me not being able to sleep!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2020)

Ahh yes the thirteen year itch has been scratched. What will i do with my time now?


----------



## Graeme (Nov 27, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> What will i do with my time now?



Try this one Snautzer - another German design....


----------

